# DTG Printing Issues- Need your help



## syedasim321 (May 15, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

It has been almost 1.5 years since an idea came to my mind to start an online custom t-shirt printing web-store. Before i didn't knew anything about t-shirt printing. After allot of research through web i decided to use DTG as most suitable option for my web-store.

Wasted allot of money in getting things working i.e DTG printer, ink, maintenance and blank t-shirts, now my web-store is online, launched and fulfilled almost 100 orders. But so far, we are not able to get the foundation stable i.e. Print quality and blank T-shirt quality. 

Print Quality:
Bought ink from china after trying many sellers; the current ink we are using is good but still not reliable as the print fades after few washes. Secondly, we did not yet succeeded in printing the white Ink as the quality is really not acceptable, has to print multiple passes, wash-ability as usual is worst.

T-shirt Quality:
Tried few brands i.e Gildan, Fruit of the loom, Anvil and lastly B&C (not Bella+canvas) but still the quality is not same as the one available in retail store. Gildan is not good for printing, fruit of loom's fabric is not good and lastly B&C fabric is good however there color fade problem (the t-shirt color) plus all three of these has different size i.e Gildan is huge B&C has longer and Fruit of some is better in size.

The reason why i wrote all of this above is to give you an idea of what i have been through so far, and you may relate to my situation. 

Please help me in getting the right t-shirt suitable for our web-store, and more importantly how to get rid of print fade issue. As customers are not really happy with the quality and when we started our first was to make customer happy and maintain loyalty with customers. once we get our print and quality issue fixed we will definitely make our existing customer happy by re-sending the shirt they have ordered.

Any help and advise will be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeff99200 (Jan 25, 2010)

What printer are you using? Why Chinese ink? Are you heat press curing your shirts? If so are you using factory specs?


----------



## syedasim321 (May 15, 2016)

jeff99200 said:


> What printer are you using? Why Chinese ink? Are you heat press curing your shirts? If so are you using factory specs?


I am using a DTG printer bought from china, and Chinese ink because that all i came to know.. i tried curing with different temperature and pressure with no luck. I really need someone to help me solve this equation


----------

